# Rechnen



## SilverEagle (1. Dez 2014)

Welcher Wert steht nach dem Durchlauf des Programmes in der Variablen a?

int a=6;
int b=6;

a += b++ * a;	
a *=b;
a += --b*3;

danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## Flown (1. Dez 2014)

Ich helf dir mal:


```
public class Test {
  
  public static void main(String... args) {
    
    int a = 6;
    int b = 6;
    
    a += b++ * a;
    a *= b;
    a += --b * 3;
    
    System.out.println(a);
  }
}
```


----------



## SilverEagle (1. Dez 2014)

Eclipse funktioniert nicht also bitte Zahlenwerte angeben


----------



## stg (1. Dez 2014)

Da sitzt wohl jemand gerade in ner Prüfung :autsch:


----------



## njans (1. Dez 2014)

> Eclipse funktioniert nicht also bitte Zahlenwerte angeben


Der Java Compiler auch?


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Dez 2014)

Hier geht es weiteR:

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/164283-rechnen.html

Warum man zig Threads aufmacht ist noch schleierhaft. Da dies der zweite heute ist, könnte es ein Forenproblem sein?


----------

